# Double decker wardrobe



## Berncarpenter (9 Jul 2014)

This job was completed today and was a joint effort between myself and Nathan {NO NAIL] Davies. MFC cabs MDF plinths , end panels , fillets and maple doors with birch ply panels. Its in an old welsh chapel near Cowbridge.

Here is the sketch up that Nathan did.







Delivered flat packed for on site assembly ,heres the build . Sorry no photos of the making.






Had to put the upper big cab together in situ as there was no way i could lift it in on my own. Building a wardrobe cab standing upright is difficult ,doing it on top of another wardrobe was well hard . 
















Rockwool placed around the flue to protect the cabs .









Client decided to have the drawers out of sight behind the doors




Ladder was made from unsorted joinery red




The library ladder gear allows the ladder to stand upright when not in use















Cheers Bern  

Sorry about the NO NAIL bit Nathan , How is the thumb ?


----------



## nathandavies (9 Jul 2014)

Looks really good bern (the wardrobe not my nail) 
any handle decision?
what did the client think of the wardrobe?

Pulled my false nail off last night.


----------



## dm65 (9 Jul 2014)

That looks tidy - well done though I doubt the 'working platform' meets HSE requirements 

Is that Rockwool going to be enough to protect the boards from the heat of that pipe ?


----------



## Bradshaw Joinery (9 Jul 2014)

That looks great! 

I Bought some trestles from Macc that would have worked very well for you. there the best trestles ive ever worked from as a bench, and they double up as liftable scaffolding/platforms. There bloody expensive, but id buy another set tomorrow if i needed them. http://www.macc-uk.com/index.php?page=treteaux i have the wider ones!

What finish is on th edoors? they look great!


----------



## mailee (9 Jul 2014)

That looks a nice job. It is bad enough assembling wardrobes in a normal bedroom let alone building them on top of another!  Bit that puzzles me is what in heavens name are they going to put in those top wardrobes!? I guess it is certainly making use of all available space. :lol:


----------



## nev (9 Jul 2014)

=D> Seems you do enjoy a challenge Bern


----------



## Berncarpenter (9 Jul 2014)

nathandavies":1hz2d6qj said:


> Looks really good bern (the wardrobe not my nail)
> any handle decision?
> what did the client think of the wardrobe?
> 
> Pulled my false nail off last night.



Thanks Nathan the cabs went together really well ,you did a great job . No handles they went for the push catches in the end.Had a scary moment when the client said Bern we got a problem "The bottom wardrobes too deep '' this was after i had it was all built in.But she changed her mind when she realised that it could only be reduced by 3'' Phew. 

Glad to hear the thumbs ok .

Cheers Bern  




dm65":1hz2d6qj said:


> That looks tidy - well done though I doubt the 'working platform' meets HSE requirements
> 
> Is that Rockwool going to be enough to protect the boards from the heat of that pipe ?



Thanks dm65 - The working platform wasn't great i know but it did the job .

The flue is twin wall insulated and there was enough room around it to be safe but i added the rock wool to protect the maple door from getting too warm and shrinkage ruin it. Ive seen a video with a guy holding a blow torch to a piece of rock wool that hes got in his hand :shock: 



Bradshaw Joinery":1hz2d6qj said:


> That looks great!
> 
> I Bought some trestles from Macc that would have worked very well for you. there the best trestles ive ever worked from as a bench, and they double up as liftable scaffolding/platforms. There bloody expensive, but id buy another set tomorrow if i needed them. http://www.macc-uk.com/index.php?page=treteaux i have the wider ones!
> 
> What finish is on th edoors? they look great!



Thanks for the link i will check them out

Had the doors spray painted by a local guy not sure what he used but they did come out nice. I gave the ladder a couple of coats of pre cat satin lacquer . Had a call from the client tonight to say she wants the ladder sprayed white now as well :roll: I hope Vince the sprayer has got a bit of the white left for it.



mailee":1hz2d6qj said:


> That looks a nice job. It is bad enough assembling wardrobes in a normal bedroom let alone building them on top of another!  Bit that puzzles me is what in heavens name are they going to put in those top wardrobes!? I guess it is certainly making use of all available space. :lol:



Thanks mailee I did struggle with this one on my own and should have taken up Nathans offer of help to fit . 

I dont think the top cabs will be used much it will be used like the attic, put stuff up there and forget about it .

Cheers Bern


----------



## Berncarpenter (9 Jul 2014)

nev":32j2l14t said:


> =D> Seems you do enjoy a challenge Bern



Thanks Nev
I did enjoy this one but i hope to get some easier work next.

Cheers Bern


----------



## Mar_mite (10 Jul 2014)

Very impressive. You must have a good head for heights. Nice job on the ladder too.


----------



## morfa (10 Jul 2014)

Looks very nice there Bern. Top notch job as always. Nice to see the Bern tool box in shot as well.


----------



## Berncarpenter (10 Jul 2014)

Mar_mite":zytlc6se said:


> Very impressive. You must have a good head for heights. Nice job on the ladder too.



Thanks Mar-mite I'm ok with heights , used to do allot of cut roofs so this was allot easier than some of the roofs ive cut in.I did intend to buy the ladder in from the same firm i had the rolling hardware off , but they wanted £240 :shock: So i made it out of some timber i had left over from another job. Made a mistake when pricing the hardware of the net and thought the £400 included the ladder . I only quoted £350 for ladder and rolling hardware so would have lost a fair amount on the job if i hadn't made it myself.



morfa":zytlc6se said:


> Looks very nice there Bern. Top notch job as always. Nice to see the Bern tool box in shot as well.



Thanks Morfa Theres not many jobs that the box doesnt attend , it can be a pain sometimes lugging it around but i would be lost without it.

Cheers Bern


----------



## whiskywill (10 Jul 2014)

Cowbridge eh? You could probably have charged enough to be able to retire. It's a different world down there.


----------



## Berncarpenter (10 Jul 2014)

whiskywill":693bl9ku said:


> Cowbridge eh? You could probably have charged enough to be able to retire. It's a different world down there.



Didn't earn enough to retire off this one , but i am ok till the end of the week  The clients are from the valleys bought this old chapel in the vale for quiet life . Been quite lucky with work in and around Cowbridge , worked on some nice old mansions, barn conversions and some very nice gated properties on the Hensol estate. It sure is a nice area and quite different to my place.

Cheers Bern


----------



## goldeneyedmonkey (10 Jul 2014)

Bradshaw Joinery":17s6y20r said:


> That looks great!
> 
> I Bought some trestles from Macc that would have worked very well for you. there the best trestles ive ever worked from as a bench, and they double up as liftable scaffolding/platforms. There bloody expensive, but id buy another set tomorrow if i needed them. http://www.macc-uk.com/index.php?page=treteaux i have the wider ones!



I can vouch for Macc stuff as well. It's ridiculously well made and has a 'lifetime guarantee', what that stretches to I'm not sure. But the guy I work for
has had a load of their gear for a decade now and apart from cosmetically it's as good as the day it was bought. 

Steps, ladders, wind-up trestles as mentioned above are all quality.

Just thought I'd drop that in, as I appreciate decent reviews of tools and hopefully other folk may find this recommendation useful. (I'm not affiliated with them etc, just rate their gear) Also, Clowes group are good for sturdy ladders, they have wood inside the stiles I think. Never rack.

cheers _Dan.


----------



## Woodmonkey (10 Jul 2014)

Nice work, I've got a similar project coming up so looking for ideas... How big gap did you need between the drawers to fit that hinge in?


----------



## Berncarpenter (10 Jul 2014)

goldeneyedmonkey":a4b8xzyo said:


> Bradshaw Joinery":a4b8xzyo said:
> 
> 
> > That looks great!
> ...



Thanks for that Dan i have looked at their web site and they do some good looking kit.



Woodmonkey":a4b8xzyo said:


> Nice work, I've got a similar project coming up so looking for ideas... How big gap did you need between the drawers to fit that hinge in?



I think the gap between the drawers was about 30mm . Nathan Davies designed and made the wardrobe for me and he used Blum hardware , he has all the info thats needed in a blum catalogue . I am sure he would help you out if you give him a pm he's a good guy.

Cheers Bern


----------



## MrYorke (11 Jul 2014)

Well I never realised there were so many so local. In down the road in Penarth.......I feel a workshop meet on the cards!


----------



## dzj (12 Jul 2014)

Well done!
Is there a reason why the upper and lower cabinets aren't flush?
(Possibly the ladder?)


----------



## morfa (13 Jul 2014)

MrYorke":a0g8rlcs said:


> Well I never realised there were so many so local. In down the road in Penarth.......I feel a workshop meet on the cards!



There's quite a few of us knocking around here.


----------



## Berncarpenter (13 Jul 2014)

MrYorke":27c6o1nq said:


> Well I never realised there were so many so local. In down the road in Penarth.......I feel a workshop meet on the cards!



Hi Mr Yorke
Your welcome to visit my workshop, its nothing more than a large garage though :shock: Let me know and i will pm you with my No to arrange 

Cheers Bern  



dzj":27c6o1nq said:


> Well done!
> Is there a reason why the upper and lower cabinets aren't flush?
> (Possibly the ladder?)



Hi dzj
Thought setting the top cabs back would look good and also give a little room for the ladder to overshoot .When your at the top of the ladder the cabs are not right in your face.

Cheers Bern


----------

